# [libata] Mise a jour du kernel(resolu)

## KeNNys

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si mon sujet correspondra a mon probleme.

Voila vu les problème que j'ai eu avec k3b j'essai donc de refaire mon kernel en supprimant le support IDE (ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support).

J'ai je pense avoir suivi le tuto.

Mais le probleme c'est qu'au boot j'ai un kernel panic qui dis qu'il n'arrive pas a trouver le /root sur sda3

Ma config:

1 HDD SATA avec Ma gentoo

2 HDD SATA avec un Windaube 7

3 un HDD IDE en NTFS pour un partage avec le Windoaube de mon amis (beaucoup de donnée donc impossible de le formater en ext3)

4 un graveur DVD IDE

Mon fstab est configurer avec des point de montage avec /dev/sdaX

Mon bios ne me permet pas d'activer ou de desactiver le AHCI

Quand le support IDE (ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support) est active ma gentoo Boot quand je le retire de mon kernel non.

Si je desactive le parallele ATA dans mon bios ma gentoo boot avec le support (ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support) desactive.

Je ne vois pas comment resoudre mon probleme.

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## Poussin

En plus de t'envoyer sur les roses, le kernel panic doit tout de même te proposer au milieu des erreurs des partitions disponibles. Il ne te propose pas un disque autre que sda qui ressemble à ton partitionnement?

----------

## boozo

'alute

(j'ai vu ton pm tard hier soir dsl mais autant poursuivre ici)

Il faudrait voir le message exact du boot ainsi que le contenu de ton fstab, du grub.conf stp   :Sad: 

(voire les logs si c'est assez bas après syslog que ça coince)

----------

## KeNNys

Je vais faire cela ce soir, mettre le messge exact, mon fstab, et mon grub.conf.

Je vous dis a ce soir  :Wink: 

----------

## KeNNys

Merci poussin pour m'avoir oriente, et merci boozo pour ton aide.

Erreur con j'avais bien modifier mon fstab mais ma mon grub.conf Mais quel con   :Laughing: 

----------

